# Meeting with one of the Big Boss



## suncowiam (Nov 1, 2006)

So... I've been frustrated with my work for a bit of time, so I decided to send an email to my VP and my director concerning a suggestion I've been thinking of for quite some time. I won't detail too much about the suggestion but my director immediately called for a meeting between myself, him, the VP and my boss to go over what could be done with it. I was like, HOLY *&^*! I didn't want to get into a personal meeting with all these big guns. I immediately started doing what I naturally do. PANIC! But with the training my therapist and several books tought me, I was able to remain somewhat calm till to the meeting. Plus, I played some basketball during lunch to help also. So, the time came for the meeting and it turned out it was just between myself and my director. Not as bad as I thought it would have been. And he showed a lot of attention to the suggestion I made. We went through a lot of different ideas to how to go over it. I was very happy that I was able to sit through with him with the ability to help share to the thought. It ended pretty well and I do feel it was quite productive. I'm glad I sent that email.


----------



## Blue Oval (Oct 18, 2006)

good job, do i smell a bonus?


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

:nw 

Good for you!


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

:nw 

Good for you!


----------



## suncowiam (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanx,

No bonus... but I'm still content.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

That's great, sounds like the therapy is helping. Keep it up!


----------

